# Grey Tank Always Reads Empty How Do I Fix This



## DonG (Aug 11, 2010)

We have a 23 RS outback trailer and for the last three or four times out our grey water gauge is not reading properly it is always showing empty any ideas on how to fix this, we have done the ice in the black tank and that works great. It we can not seem to figure out the grey tank issue


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most likely a loose wire but finding it will be a pain. I would suggest the most common location is behind the control panel so check there for a loose connection. Other than that you have to pull the bottom off the belly of the beast and that is a major pain in my book and may not be worth it just for the grey tank to have a reading that may or may not be correct anyway.


----------



## DonG (Aug 11, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Most likely a loose wire but finding it will be a pain. I would suggest the most common location is behind the control panel so check there for a loose connection. Other than that you have to pull the bottom off the belly of the beast and that is a major pain in my book and may not be worth it just for the grey tank to have a reading that may or may not be correct anyway.


Thanks will check it out agree with you not worth it to pull the belly down


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

DonG said:


> we have done the ice in the black tank and that works great. It we can not seem to figure out the grey tank issue


I'll bite... what the heck is ice in the black tank supposed to do?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Leedek said:


> we have done the ice in the black tank and that works great. It we can not seem to figure out the grey tank issue


I'll bite... what the heck is ice in the black tank supposed to do?








[/quote]

The ice is placed in the black tank to knock the crud off of the sides of the tank and the sensors when driving (sloshing around with the chunks of ice to provide the chipping action).

bbwb


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

And the ice idea actually works!

We drain the black tank at the final campground before home. I then add about 5 gallons of water, plus the bag of ice.

The sloshing all the way home chips the crud off the sensors, and knocks loose "stuck" tp. When we get near home I stop at a nearby place with a dump tank and pay the $5 to dump the black tank water. I am usually able to connect my hose at the dump station, and run it into the toilet to access the black tank. I then attach my magic wand, a 2' long plastic pipe with holes drilled in the end cap that forces water out sideways. I then turn on the hose, and raise and lower the wand to spray water, hard, against the sides of the black tank.

A second draining gets rid of any more crud, and then I add about 3 gallons of water and the usual blue gunk that stays in the black tank. The final miles (about 5) from the dump station to our home mixes the blue goop and water nicely.


----------

